# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Le vieux qui ne voulait pas fter son anniversaire

## pmithrandir

Hello,

je voulais juste partag un coup de cur.
Le vieux qui ne voulait pas fter son anniversaire raconte la vie prsente et pass d'un sudois qui passe la barre fatidique des 100 ans... Le jour de son anniversaire, il prend la poudre d'escampette et commence alors une histoire prenante.

Parfois un peu naf, ce livre fait un peu penser  Forest Gump,  l'chelle de la plante.
Je pense qu'il convient  tous, et le style le rend vraiment plaisant, voir euphorisant  lire.

La jaquette pour le reprer dans le rayon : 


Bonne lecture

----------


## Jipt

Et c'est trs sympa, et trs rigolo. Je le sais, je l'ai lu !

Car je l'ai eu pour mon anniversaire, et je suis vieux (enfin, a commence) et je n'aime pas fter mon anniversaire.
Jolie concidence, nan ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Merci pour le conseil, le titre m'a fait penser  Eric-Emmanuel Schmitt avec le sumo qui ne voulait pas grossir.
@Jipt : gnial ton portrait(qui change rgulirement) ! ::ccool::

----------


## Jipt

> (...) 
> @Jipt : gnial ton portrait (qui change rgulirement) !


Merci !  ::mrgreen:: 

Et, vi, j'essaye de faire passer un message car, franchement, des fois, c'est une horreur de lire certains trucs, a ne pique plus les yeux, a les explose  ::cry:: 
 tel point que des fois, sur des questions techniques, je ne rponds mme pas tellement j'ai rien compris : faut d'abord passer son temps  traduire ce que le posteur a crit, non mais, quel malheur  ::calim2:: 

France, ta culture fout le camp  la vitesse des connexions internet...

----------


## fredoche

il y a une dition collector sur amazon  :8O: 
http://www.amazon.fr/vieux-qui-voula.../dp/2266238604

ta description fait envie, plus le collector, ce qui est rare pour des bouquins... je l'ai pris

----------


## pmithrandir

> il y a une dition collector sur amazon 
> http://www.amazon.fr/vieux-qui-voula.../dp/2266238604
> 
> ta description fait envie, plus le collector, ce qui est rare pour des bouquins... je l'ai pris


Tu me diras ce que tu en penses...

EDIT : je l'ai fini hier soir, et jusqu' la dernire page c'est savoureux...

----------


## fredoche

Je ne l'ai toujours pas lu... et je ne l'ai plus  ::aie:: 

Ma femme l'a ador. Je te livre texto ce qu'elle m'a dit : 


> trop bien, vraiment, drle. 
> Je l'aurai eu pendant les vacances, je crois que je l'aurai lu en 2 jours.


Il lui a vraiment plu. 

Elle travaille comme infirmire dans une "maison de retraite" (EPHAD). L-bas il y a un gentil papy de 90 ans qui passe ses journes  lire. 

Elle le lui a amen il y a 2 semaines je crois, le dimanche il en avait commenc la lecture et il lui avait fait -->



> 


vridique

je suis d'ailleurs curieux de savoir s'il est all au bout et ce qu'il en pense.

Et pour ma part, j'ai hte de le lire

----------


## lper

> Elle travaille comme infirmire dans une "maison de retraite" (EPHAD). L-bas il y a un gentil papy de 90 ans qui passe ses journes  lire. 
> 
> Elle le lui a amen il y a 2 semaines je crois, le dimanche il en avait commenc la lecture et il lui avait fait -->


Il est encore  la maison de retraite ?  ::aie:: 

Sinon en 2 jours un bouquin de 500 pages, c'est fort !  ::ccool:: 

J'attends le film avec impatience, je vois bien Malkovich en papi et Clooney & Sharon Stone pour le couple.

/Edit, tout faux :
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...lm=222590.html ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Il est encore  la maison de retraite ? 
> 
> Sinon en 2 jours un bouquin de 500 pages, c'est fort !


voui

A la lecture du dbut du livre, et non  sa lecture en entier, il lui avait fait  ::ccool:: 

Ce serait fort sinon oui. Quand tu vois des critiques littraires qui prtendent avaler 20 bouquins par semaine, je me demande toujours ce qu'ils lisent exactement, et en quoi leur critique peut tre mise en rapport avec une exprience relle de lecture

----------


## illight

Petit dterrage, mais je suis en train de lire ce livre, qui tranait depuis un bout de temps dans ma bibliothque  ::mrgreen:: 

N'tant pas un fort adepte de ce genre de livre, j'ai pas trop accroch au dbut, mais l'histoire de la balade (enfin l'escapade en fait) est quand mme assez intrigante, et donne envie de lire le reste.

Je crois que j'ai lu les 200 premires pages en 2 jours, mais l j'ai fait une pause, car c'est la fin des vacances  ::mouarf:: 

Et c'est vrai qu'il y a quand mme des passages assez comiques  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

J'ai fini le bouquin ce week-end, et je dois avouer que la fin du livre est vraiment poilante  ::mouarf::  j'ai bien fait de continuer  le lire  ::mrgreen::

----------

